# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Afstudeerproject Fair Trade

## JYBuis

Beste bezoekers van het Nationaal gezondheidsforum,

Voor mijn afstudeerproject doe ik onderzoek naar consumenten en hun relatie met Fair Trade. Ik ben op zoek naar mensen in de leeftijd vanaf 18 jaar. Er zijn al veel 18 t/m 40 jarigen die de vragenlijst hebben ingevuld, maar ik ben nog op zoek naar 40, 50 en 60 plussers. Ook 30-plussers zijn nog welkom. Zou u mij alstublieft willen helpen met mijn onderzoek door het invullen van mijn vragenlijst? Het is eenvoudig en duurt niet lang. De vragenlijst is hier te vinden: http://www.fairtradeonderzoek.tk. 

Alvast hartelijk dank voor uw medewerking!

----------


## JYBuis

_Als u klikt op 'volgende' en een foutmelding krijgt, dan kunt u deze link proberen: https://survey.fss.uu.nl/753627/lang-nl-informal. Als u nog steeds een foutmelding krijgt, dan probeert u de vragenlijst waarschijnlijk op een iPad/iPhone te maken. Om de vragenlijst toch weer te geven moet u de optie 'accepteer cookies' veranderen van 'altijd' naar 'nooit' of 'van derden en adverteerders'._

----------


## JYBuis

Voor degenen die het nog niet gedaan hebben; zouden jullie alsjeblieft mijn vragenlijst nog in willen vullen? Ik ben nog op zoek naar 30/40 plussers! Heeeeel erg bedankt alvast!

----------

